# Why can't we get engines with dcc and no sound already installed



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi
I know you can buy the Bachman ones but theykinda suck. I have been in MRR for years and I used to put decoders in my diesels myself, but at 73, I would rather buy a nice athearn sw or other good brand of switchers with the decoders all in. I don't want or need sound so I think they should offer these for people that want them.
Bill


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I really do not know why they do not offer DCC and no sound. But evidently the majority
of buyers want sound, and its cheaper to make all decoders the same way. Just get what you want and turn sound all the way down.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you can always purchase a DCC ready loco, and install the decoder of your choice ?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As wit everything else in business, it's a question of demand. Companies obviously don't see enough demand for DCC w/o sound.

However, two observations (aka nothing is ever constant): 
1) New production Bachmann locomotives don't suck. They have really upped their game in the last decade.
2) Almost every new DC locomotive made these days is "DCC-ready". Installing a non-sound decoder is usually as easy as popping the shell, pulling out a small jumper board and plugging in the decoder. And the fact that it IS that simple probably accounts for the low demand.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure if I understand..
If you go to ebay and enter 'HO (or whatever scale you want) DCC locos', There are a ton of " DCC ", "DCC ready" (has plug for your separate decoder) and, "DCC/sound on board"(which of course includes a speaker) locos.. Just buy the plain "DCC" ones which of course have a decoder but no sound.. Not sure about headlight control..Isn't this what you're looking for ?
And yes, Bachmann Spectrum line of locos are terrific nowadays..


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I can't be certain about this claim of mine, but it seems to me the only supplier/importer of toy trains who provide non-sound DCC-equipped locomotives is Bachmann. The heavy majority of people want the capability of sound if they bother going DCC, so that's generally what the market supplies.

There might be another importer who does provide strictly DCC locomotives, but not with sound.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

THIS JUST IN ! There is a used DCC/sound HO Bachmann 2-8-0 (Connie) on ebay for $55 and Listed as very good condition. I know the OPer doesn't want sound :dunno:, but at this price it's a steal ! These are great runners. I owned one but I broke it and Bmann instead of fixing it due no more parts then, gave me choice of another engine type, wherein I chose the 4-6-0 ten wheeler, another golden goody DCC/sound !!


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I don't think op is looking very much,or very knowledgeable about brands(may be new to looking for dcc also). There are tons of no sound locomotives. You may have to look at online purchases depending on your local availability, but Omg there are tons! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

MatroxD said:


> I don't think op is looking very much,or very knowledgeable about brands(may be new to looking for dcc also). There are tons of no sound locomotives. You may have to look at online purchases depending on your local availability, but Omg there are tons!


Honestly it is sort of a fair question. Some manufacturers like Atlas, Rapido, Bowser, etc. definitely do offer their engines in two different options:

- DCC/sound
- non DCC/sound (straight DC)

There's often no "silent DCC" option from these manufacturers.

However as someone else noted above, all modern production "non DCC" locomotives are in fact "DCC ready" and have a standard plug that allows a drop-in installation of your favourite non-sound DCC decoder in minutes.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

When I got back into the hobby, I first thought I'd want sound along with my dcc.
But... I quickly grew tired of the sounds. Perhaps that's just me. I have one dcc/sound engine -- but won't be buying any more of them.

So... all that matters to me is dcc -- smooth operation, sounds not needed.

I would think we're reaching a point where it probably costs no more than a few dollars extra to produce a "native light board WITH a dcc controller built-into it", than it does to produce a light board only (no dcc). I believe that for mid-upper level locomotives, the market would readily accept that small price increase (if any increase was required at all).

I'd like to see engines offered as "dc AND dcc, no sound" and "dcc with sound".

Or perhaps dc/dcc with the option to add a sound card (and speaker, if needed).
Bachmann has seen the light on this, with their dc/dcc "sound ready" product line.

If Bachmann can do this, why not Atlas, Walthers, Intermountain, etc. ??


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

cv_acr said:


> Honestly it is sort of a fair question. Some manufacturers like Atlas, Rapido, Bowser, etc. definitely do offer their engines in two different options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And honestly, as I look, and as I have engine's that have stock DCC with no sound. But then, I check mfg websites(Kato, Atlas, Athearn, Walthers, etc. There's usually always a open for just straight DCC with no sound. But then, I only do diesels. Maybe that is it, not sure, but I always see options without sound. I like the sound, as it gives me the option to turn it off, and then usually those engines have more change value options.. 

To each their own though... Not sure when one is or isn't looking. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

